# I.d My Piranha!



## CanadianKid92 (Apr 12, 2012)

What does everyone think here? this is my black piranha !


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Imo yes, a juvenile S.rhombeus


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

memento said:


> Imo yes, a juvenile S.rhombeus


Lol!


----------

